# Mark Price on Short List for South Dragons



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

> Leading the way for the head coaching position is Cleveland Cavaliers legend and four-time NBA All-Star Mark Price. Price leads a first-class short-list of international candidates for a head-coaching role with the NBL’s newest franchise.


this would be great for the Australian game to have such a name in the coaching ranks and with maybe even a young star in luke schenscher

FULL ARTICLE


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Price and Schenscher are also both Georgia Tech alumni - I'm pretty sure there's a strong pre-existing relationship there to build on. Interesting story developing, that's for sure.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well its official he has signed a one year deal at the coaching position and is going to try and pull shane heal out of retirement


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

yeah it's great Price has signed but please please pelase not Shane Heal he is a moron....... 

Luke is a great idea and even frank Drmic is someone that they should look at but not for the life of me Shane HEALS Nooooooooooooo


----------



## South Dragons Fan (Jan 16, 2006)

> yeah it's great Price has signed but please please pelase not Shane Heal he is a moron.......
> 
> Luke is a great idea and even frank Drmic is someone that they should look at but not for the life of me Shane HEALS Nooooooooooooo


Why do you hate Shane Heal he's been an ambassador for Aussie Basketball for so long and had a good showing at Athens in 2004.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Reign said:


> yeah it's great Price has signed but please please pelase not Shane Heal he is a moron.......
> 
> Luke is a great idea and even frank Drmic is someone that they should look at but not for the life of me Shane HEALS Nooooooooooooo


schenscher might have found place in the NBA and id say he would prefer to be NBA than NBL, the NBL salary cap is only 740000AUD


----------

